
I Built a CSS Gradient Animator Tool Using VueJs - mr_ali3n
https://fuze.8bit.codes
======
yarinr
Very aesthetically pleasing, nice job! Hitting 'c' for copy didn't work for me
on Chrome@Windows.

~~~
mr_ali3n
Thank you and thanks for reporting the issue. I've sentry plugged in, will fix
it.

